# Visa 189 and Citizenship question



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have read that it takes 5 years after getting visa 189 to be eligible to apply for Australian citizenship. (Provided you 

comply with all the rules). Is this accurate ?

Suppose a person goes to Australia on 189 Visa, as an ICT professional, but works in Australia as a cab driver or a pizza 

guy or at Mcdonalds, will he still be eligible for citizenship after 5 years?

Thank you
maleo


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes, where or if you work bears no significance to a citizenship application.


----------



## Faani (Jun 16, 2013)

So citizenship can be applied after completion of 5 years, right?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/citz/startIntervalCalc.do


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Faani said:


> So citizenship can be applied after completion of 5 years, right?


I think it's actually 4 years.


----------

